# 2 ventral hernia repairs



## cooper1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a pt who had laparoscopic hernia repair. Once the upper ab hernia was repaired the dr then decided to also do lysis of adhesions in the lower ab/pelvis once there they noticed another ventral hernia. Can I code for 2 lap ventral hernia repairs since they were in separate areas?

thanks
tracey


----------



## Lkelley2 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, you can bill for two, but use a modifier and send op report to substantiate.  Does not guarantee payment of both.


----------

